# Chọn mua đệm cứng hay đệm mềm cho gia đình mới an toàn cho sức khoẻ ?



## mai lan (23/10/18)

*Có rất nhiều khó khăn trong việc chọn mua đệm để sử dụng trong mùa đông năm 2018, một trong số đó đang là nỗi băn khoăn lớn nhất của mọi gia đình về việc, nên lựa chọn đệm cứng hay đệm mềm cho gia đình mới đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khoẻ người nằm ? Qua bài viết này chúng tôi sẽ trả lời câu hỏi trên.*

Thương hiệu đệm chính là yếu tố hàng đầu để quyết định chất lượng của sản phẩm, nhưng để nói về khả năng bảo vệ sức khoẻ thì chúng ta phải xét đến độ cưng và độ mềm của những chiếc đệm bạn đang có ý định mua. Tại sao đệm cứng và đệm mềm lại ảnh hưởng đến sức khoẻ của người nằm, thì qua bài viết này đây chúng tôi sẽ giúp cho các bạn có cái nhìn rõ hơn trước khi tiến hành mua những chiếc đệm cho gia đình trong đợt mùa đông năm 2018 này.

*Bạn hiểu như thế nào về đệm cứng và đệm mềm trên thị trường hiện nay ?*
Có rất nhiều loại đệm trên thị trường hiện nay như: đệm bông ép, đệm lò xo, đệm cao xu.., trong đó tuỳ mỗi loại sẽ có những dòng sản phẩm có độ cứng và mềm khác nhau.

Đặc trưng của các dòng đệm cứng trên thị trường là loại đệm bông ép và đệm lò xe. Đệm bông ép, do cơ chế tạo thành từ nguyên liệu bông qua xử lý, ép chặt tạo thành một khối thống nhất chính vì thế nó có độ cứng rất tốt, hơn nữa đệm bông ép thường có giá thành rẻ, còn đệm lò xo tuy có độ đàn hồi rất tốt, nhưng nó cũng được chúng tôi xếp vào hàng đệm cứng, vì cấu trúc lò xo có trong đệm thường sẽ tạo ra một lực nâng khá tốt, giúp cơ thể của người nằm được thẳng, giữ vững các cột xương sống.




​Còn với đệm mềm, thì đặc trưng của dòng đệm này phải kể đến đệm cao su, tuy nhiên đệm cao su cũng có nhiều loại: Đệm cao su tổng hợp và đệm cao su non, đệm cao su tổng hợp thường sẽ có độ cứng vừa phải vè nó cũng khá mềm, đệm cao su non cũng như vậy. Tuy nhiên, đệm cao su tự nhiên có độ mềm rất tốt, phù hợp với những lứa tuổi trung bình khi sử dụng.

*Nên chọn mua đệm cứng hay đệm mềm thì an toàn cho sức khoẻ người nằm ?*
Đây là một trong những câu hỏi rất hay khi chúng ta không biết phải lựa chọn giữa một trong hai loại đệm này, thì điều đầu tiên bạn nên đặt ra các trường hợp sau đây:

*Trường hợp 1*: Lựa chọn đệm cứng hay đệm mềm phải dựa vào lứa tuổi người sử dụng trong gia đình.

*Trường hợp 2*: Chọn mua đệm cứng hay đệm mềm dựa vào sở thích riêng của mỗi cá nhân sử dụng.

*Trường hợp 3*: Dựa vào giá tiền, đây là trường hợp có lẽ sẽ không được nhiều người quan tâm bằng việc bảo vệ tốt sức khoẻ người sử dụng.

Ngoài ra, bạn cũng nên biết thêm một số tính năng của đệm cứng và đệm mềm như sau:

Đệm cứng thì thường sẽ phù hợp với những người hay mắc các bệnh về xương khớp. Vì đệm cứng hỗ trợ tốt đa phần xương cột sống cho người nằm tốt hơn là đệm cao su mềm.




​Còn đệm mềm thì sẽ có tính năng thoải mái cho người nằm, giúp các bạn thư giãn đầu óc, chân tay, nhưng nó chỉ phù hợp cho những độ tuổi trung bình, không phù hợp với trẻ nhỏ và người cao tuổi đâu bạn nhé.

*Chọn mua đệm cứng và đệm mềm theo như cầu sử dụng của gia đình trong năm 2018*
Gia đình có người lớn tuổi: Mình khuyên các bạn nên lựa chọn và mua những dòng đệm cứng như đệm bông ép là ưu tiên hàng đầu để sử dụng, việc đệm cứng sẽ giúp giữ có định hệ thống xương sống của người lớn tuổi rất tốt, giúp cho tuần hoàn máu của người già được lưu thông, an toàn hơn những dòng đệm mềm gây bí bách cho hệ thần kinh của người cao tuổi.

Gia đình có trẻ nhỏ: Đây là mức tuổi các bạn nên lưu tâm nhiều khi chọn mua đệm trên thị trường hiện nay, thông thường trẻ em thường có hệ thân kinh chưa thực sự vững chắc, chính vì thế ta không nên lựa chọn đệm cứng cũng không nên lựa chọn đệm quá mềm, mình khuyên các bạn nên lựa chọn loại đệm có độ mềm vừa phải, vừa giúp bảo vệ tốt cho bé, vừa giúp bé có thể thoải mái di chuyển khi tập bò và tập đi.




​Gia đình có phụ nữ mang thai: Bạn tuyệt đối không nên chọn mua những dòng đệm mềm, vì khi nằm nó sẽ khiến bà bầu bị bí bách, khó khăn hơn trong việc lưu thông tuần hoàn máu, khiến cả mẹ và bé trở nên khó chịu hơn trong mỗi giấc ngủ.

Gia đình có con đến tuổi trưởng thành: Bạn nên chọn mua những dòng đệm cao su. Thứ nhất vì nó có thể giúp con bạn giảm bớt căng thẳng sau những giờ vui chơi mệt mỏi, ngoài ra nó cũng giúp vùng lưng của người sử dụng được thoải mái hơn so với đệm cứng.

*=> Kết luận:* Việc chọn mua đệm cứng hay đệm mềm an toàn cho sức khoẻ nó còn phụ thuộc chủ yếu ở độ tuổi cũng như tính chất trong công việc, của mỗi thành viên trong gia đình. Chính vì thế, lựa chọn thông minh nhất dành cho bạn đó là nắm bắt thật kỹ sức khoẻ của mỗi thành viên trong gia đình mình và đưa ra quyết định mau đệm theo những kinh nghiệm mà mình đã chia sẻ trên đây.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

